# New or Used?



## D&G (Aug 16, 2020)

We're currently in a bit of a dilemma at home given that, since the demise of our last, nasty thermoblock machine, we have only an Aeropress & Hario for our fix & we really need expresso! We don't do milk ever & want a machine that will last & produce a decent drink, with repeatable ease, over a long service life .... we need something soon & have a sub £1000 budget for machine & grinder. Do we hold out for a used E61 machine & grinder or is there something new out there that might just tick our requirement boxes? Thanks.


----------

